# Sticky  Anyone interested in the Brinkmann MaxFire Dual Xenon?



## detailersdomain

anyone here interested in the Brinkman MaxFire Dual Xenon?










Current Price on Amazon is $32.xx

Target GB price will be $28.95 to $26.95 (plus shipping)

List:
1. pektel
2.scottieb
3.atlas
4.doot
5.denzil
6.michakaveli
7.t-bird
8.billyblooshoes
9.daves4izzle
10.
11.
12.

*Edit May 11,2009

Hey we have figured out a way to get the light shipped to the UK at a total of $59.95 USD.

If you want please send us paypal at [email protected]

On the paypal info we need the proper shipping address and the title to say Brinkmann DW Buy

Thanks,
Phil
Detailer's Domain
*


----------



## Elliott19864

1. pektel
2.scottieb
3.atlas
4.doot
5.denzil
6.michakaveli
7.t-bird
8.billyblooshoes
9.daves4izzle
10.CupraElliott
11.
12.


----------



## Dean_82

1. pektel
2.scottieb
3.atlas
4.doot
5.denzil
6.michakaveli
7.t-bird
8.billyblooshoes
9.daves4izzle
10.CupraElliott
11.Dean_82
12.


----------



## SBerlyn

Depending on fully inclusive price, I'm in.

1. pektel
2.scottieb
3.atlas
4.doot
5.denzil
6.michakaveli
7.t-bird
8.billyblooshoes
9.daves4izzle
10.CupraElliott
11.Dean_82
12.sberlyn
13.


----------



## detailersdomain

for the folks in the uk is there a shipping point that I can do, this will save you all money in a big way.

LMK how about maybe with Autoperfection?


----------



## SBerlyn

Phil,

Trouble with doing it to a central point is that delivery has to be arranged a this end, too.

Estimating at around 1kg per torch, you're looking at about £6 each within the UK.

HTH

S


----------



## R77 CDM

As above, Depending on fully inclusive price, I'm in.

1. pektel
2.scottieb
3.atlas
4.doot
5.denzil
6.michakaveli
7.t-bird
8.billyblooshoes
9.daves4izzle
10.CupraElliott
11.Dean_82
12.sberlyn
13. R77 CDM


----------



## Waxamomo

I'd be interested but it depends on price, delivery etc etc


----------



## Mr Face

sberlyn said:


> Depending on fully inclusive price, I'm in.
> 
> 1. pektel
> 2.scottieb
> 3.atlas
> 4.doot
> 5.denzil
> 6.michakaveli
> 7.t-bird
> 8.billyblooshoes
> 9.daves4izzle
> 10.CupraElliott
> 11.Dean_82
> 12.sberlyn
> 13.
> 14. Mr Face (sorry superstitious no way as No13)


----------



## R77 CDM

1. pektel
2.scottieb
3.atlas
4.doot
5.denzil
6.michakaveli
7.t-bird
8.billyblooshoes
9.daves4izzle
10.CupraElliott
11.Dean_82
12.sberlyn
13. R77 CDM
14. Mr Face (sorry superstitious no way as No13)


----------



## detailersdomain

so right now my issue is that if we ship to the UK per request by another member earlier it was about $31.00 USD via USPS.

That a ton of money .... and we can probably do $26.95 for the Brinkmann

It would be a total of $57.95 isn't that pretty high?


----------



## detailersdomain

is there a postal code you can provide me let me check with fedex now as well.


----------



## R77 CDM

try AB32 6NH.


----------



## detailersdomain

FEDEX Economy would be $36.00 USD.

Its weight is 2.5lbs -->1.2 kilograms


----------



## R77 CDM

so what would the total price be for the gun plus delivery to there? thanks


----------



## detailersdomain

r77 cdm looks like it would be $61.95 USD shipped.


----------



## SBerlyn

Should be cheaper methods - how about USPS?

S


----------



## SBerlyn

Also, don't forget that UK buyers don't usually want the charger, which is heavy..

S


----------



## detailersdomain

only $4 USD cheaper via USPS. (remember to protect both you and I we have to ship with methods that have tracking numbers.)


----------



## detailersdomain

sberlyn said:


> Also, don't forget that UK buyers don't usually want the charger, which is heavy..
> 
> S


So what did you want how would you charge it with the cig lighter?


----------



## detailersdomain

without the charger via FEDEX it would be $31.00 USD

without the charger via USPS it would be $26.50 USD


----------



## SBerlyn

Phil,

AFAIK, most people with Brinkmanns either charge using the 12v cig lighter or buy a £5 12v mains adapter and use that - better than shipping it over.

Personally, if it made it a lot cheaper, I'd be happy to just have the torch itself - no packaging, chargers or paperwork...

S


----------



## detailersdomain

I don't think I can get it much cheaper than that...


----------



## detailersdomain

I just put it back into quote and it appears that even at 1lb its not going to make a difference.


----------



## khizrs

What can you do for posting to s81 7sh ?


----------



## detailersdomain

it seems to work out to $32.00 for most international shipments with a tracking number via USPS. FEDEX seems to work out to be about $39.00


----------



## spitfire

sberlyn said:


> Phil,
> 
> AFAIK, most people with Brinkmanns either charge using the 12v cig lighter or buy a £5 12v mains adapter and use that - better than shipping it over.
> 
> Personally, if it made it a lot cheaper, I'd be happy to just have the torch itself - no packaging, chargers or paperwork...
> 
> S


Remember it can be pluged into shaving sockets so you can use the charger.


----------



## detailersdomain

yes I already checked the price the weight even it I go down 1lb less for the charger it will be the same shipping price.

Also it comes in the plastic packaging I would have to remove and take them out and repack them really won't make too much sense.

I'm trying to get these out but the shipping seems to be killing it, I have ask Autoperfection if they want some in their next order maybe we should go thru them and ship all the lights to them.

Would that make sense?


----------



## PJS

You'll have the additional cost of shipping to each user then, which I doubt a bulk shipment to one address (handier for you though) would cancel out.
Customs clearance fee and VAT (sales tax), if payable, would certainly make more of a case for the bulk shipment to one address, as this would be divided among the quantity sent.
The only potential issue, is as these are not CE approved, with Autoperfection being a reseller, it could be deemed they're acting illegally - but even if so, there's probably little chance it'd register on the radar.


----------



## detailersdomain

yes but if they decide to carry it then it would be a different situation?

anyway i'm going to see if my fedex rep can set something up for me, I doubt anything will come of it but let's see.


----------



## Mr Face

detailersdomain said:


> yes but if they decide to carry it then it would be a different situation?
> 
> anyway i'm going to see if my fedex rep can set something up for me, I doubt anything will come of it but let's see.


Hi Phil, let us know when you have had the opportunity to speak to your fedex rep and see if he can put something together/think outside the box:thumb:

Mike S


----------



## detailersdomain

sure thing I will post an email to him now.


----------



## PJS

detailersdomain said:


> yes but if they decide to carry it then it would be a different situation?


Can't carry it for resale - it's illegal to do so with electrical products that haven't been CE approved.
In much the same way as anything for the US needs to be ULA tested and certified.
Acting solely as a delivery point for a group buy purchase, still might make him fall foul of the law - I'm not 100% - but as said, if only done on a periodic basis and small volume, it's probably unlikely to raise any flags.


----------



## detailersdomain

so really I shouldn't be doing this either?


----------



## PJS

There's no issue on your end, only the distribution end.
Legally, non-CE approved products can't be imported for resale in the EU, however, that doesn't preclude personal imports.
1 person acting as the hub for a number, purely to share shipping costs, will not be concerned about, but as AP is a trading company, it might be viewed differently.
As said, I suspect it's highly unlikely it'd be a matter of concern, if even noticed, with the small quantities going through.


----------



## detailersdomain

got it.


----------



## fethead

1. pektel
2.scottieb
3.atlas
4.doot
5.denzil
6.michakaveli
7.t-bird
8.billyblooshoes
9.daves4izzle
10.CupraElliott
11.Dean_82
12.sberlyn
13. R77 CDM
14. Mr Face (sorry superstitious no way as No13)
15. fethead:thumb:


----------



## dolby

1. pektel
2.scottieb
3.atlas
4.doot
5.denzil
6.michakaveli
7.t-bird
8.billyblooshoes
9.daves4izzle
10.CupraElliott
11.Dean_82
12.sberlyn
13. R77 CDM
14. Mr Face (sorry superstitious no way as No13)
15. fethead
16. dolby


----------



## detailersdomain

we will have these today so if you all want please put your orders in, shipping is $32 to the UK.

Brinkmann MaxFire Dual Xenon


----------



## R77 CDM

how do you get the $32 shipping? it comes up as $91.15??


----------



## detailersdomain

that's via USPS I don't know why our shipping is so screwed up on our site....

Also its a special with USPS.


----------



## detailersdomain

r77 where are you located?


----------



## dolby

I am unable to get the $32 shipping charge too.


----------



## PJS

That's because DD will have a contract rate since he's shipping so much stuff internally as well as externally - probably Canada mostly.


----------



## detailersdomain

please email me so we can provide you a paypal invoice and a full quote.

thanks!


----------



## detailersdomain

Total price should look like $59.00 USD (estimated)


----------



## detailersdomain

first batch sold next batch coming in next week.


----------



## R77 CDM

payment sent phil. hope everything was ok?


----------



## detailersdomain

I have some great news we can do these shipped to the UK for $40.95.

everyone who ordered will get a credit back to their payment method.

Hit me up we have more coming next week.


----------



## R77 CDM

excellent news ! have you done the paypal credits yet? ill go check


----------



## M4D YN

is this shipped to uk mainland only??


----------



## detailersdomain

not yet we still have shipments that need to be done so probably in a few hours.


----------



## detailersdomain

I believe you will have your credit as well.


----------



## M4D YN

how much are these shipped to the uk


----------



## detailersdomain

a few posts up its $40.95 USD.

we have more coming in next week.


----------



## M4D YN

detailersdomain said:


> a few posts up its $40.95 USD.
> 
> we have more coming in next week.


thank you :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

sure thing.


----------



## detailersdomain

credits have been issued, did anyone else need a light?


----------



## PJS

Can you get the blue & white marine version for the same deal?


----------



## detailersdomain

if you can get another 52 guys on that group buy sure thing


----------



## Waxamomo

I'll have a Brinkmann for $40.95 delivered, where do I send payment?


----------



## detailersdomain

you can send paypal to [email protected]

please include brinkmann dw on the title and the proper address.

also we will ship next week when the next shipment comes in.

we have already sold out of the first shipment.

thanks!


----------



## Waxamomo

Money Sent :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

got it.


----------



## Mr Face

detailersdomain said:


> I have some great news we can do these shipped to the UK for $40.95.
> 
> everyone who ordered will get a credit back to their payment method.
> 
> Hit me up we have more coming next week.


Hi Phil. Yes please, I will have some of that :thumb:.

Also : let me know the best way to do this along with our PM of earlier today.

Many thanks

Mike :wave:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I'll put my name to one, PM me for payment etc.

Cheers.


----------



## detailersdomain

mike it would be 2 different orders in order to take advantage of the shipping it has to fit in that box.

So if you are interested in the light you can paypal me at [email protected]

a total of $40.95 USD.

We will have our next shipment in by Monday. April 20th


----------



## Mr Face

detailersdomain said:


> mike it would be 2 different orders in order to take advantage of the shipping it has to fit in that box.
> 
> So if you are interested in the light you can paypal me at [email protected]
> 
> a total of $40.95 USD.
> 
> We will have our next shipment in by Monday. April 20th


Hi Phil, job done a good un :thumb: sent PM with address details etc etc

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1EC44683K3835550C)

Catch you soon

Mike :wave:

p.s. PM me with the other order details & total and will get that done asap


----------



## SBerlyn

Phil,

I'll have one off you early next week - just waiting to be paid for a couple of jobs then the money will be on its way to you.

Also, any chance of tacking on a few small / light / cheap bits from you in the same box?

Thanks for the great price!

S


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks mike.

sberlyn,
that's the only thing that fits in that box its a tight fit that's why I'm surprised it worked.


----------



## Christian6984

Id like one for $40.95, i assume payment is like above


----------



## detailersdomain

correct we should be able to ship them out tomorrow when our new shipment comes in.

paypal [email protected]


----------



## nessy

hi phil u still takin orders on these


----------



## detailersdomain

yes we are you can send the payment to [email protected] via paypal

please include brinkmann on the title.

and send $40.95 USD.

We will have more in tomorrow.


----------



## nessy

payment sent phil:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

got the payment thanks! it will ship out tomorrow once the shipment lands.


----------



## nessy

:thumb:great stuff


----------



## seanblee

Money sent - thanks Phil!

Transaction ID: 2UG62134XT290504H


----------



## Christian6984

payment sent, many thanx
Transaction ID: 46631685BU330993B


----------



## deathlok

could you ship to Greece?


----------



## detailersdomain

got a few more let me check on Greece and the payment.


----------



## detailersdomain

yes we can ship to Greece at the same rate so please paypal me at [email protected]

$40.95 to Greece


----------



## Elliott19864

I am guessing when we send payment you want Brinkman as the title and our delivery address?


----------



## detailersdomain

correct!


----------



## Elliott19864

Send payment as goods?


----------



## detailersdomain

sure it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## Elliott19864

Ok Phil sending payment now.


----------



## detailersdomain

great thanks!


----------



## monkeyone

Payment sent:

3KV80941U6257672V

thanks!


----------



## Elliott19864

Sent Phil. Guessing shipment could be up a few weeks?


----------



## detailersdomain

got it!

we should be shipping them out tomorrow. The GB is shipping now...
(tracking number states we should have them tomorrow. April 17)

provided we don't run out of the stock. If so there is about a 5-7 day lead time from Brinkmann but right now we are okay.

These will be a regular stock item for us now.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Hi Phil i will have one mate. PM me the details

Paul


----------



## detailersdomain

Paul just send $40.95 USD to [email protected] and the title should read Brinkmann DW


----------



## dazzlers82

ill have one of these if you still have them ??????:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

yes we have them and they will be a regular stock item.


----------



## dazzlers82

money sent :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

got it...


----------



## Ultimate Shine

The funds have been transfered:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks!


----------



## paul2505

Payment sent, Thank u.

My Transaction ID: 2X405124VS622381U


----------



## detailersdomain

Paul got it.


----------



## detailersdomain

UPDATE, all orders have been received we are still taking orders.

All shipments will be made on Monday, we ran out of the USPS flat rate boxes.

Thanks!


----------



## ArcticVXR

Are you still taking orders?


----------



## detailersdomain

yes just keep the paypal coming I may do this for the rest of this month spread the word.


----------



## goneawol

Hi Phil, 

Payment sent (Unique Transaction ID #88W469730R464200V)

Many Thanks :thumb:

Dave


----------



## detailersdomain

Dave,

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Face

*Brinkmann Charger UK*

Hi Guys,

Just a quick heads up if anyone asks about charging in the UK

There are several chargers that can be purchased relatively cheaply in the UK that can take advantage of both UK & US power supplies. One those that works well and is used by many DW pro's & members is the '*Yamaha KPA3 keyboard charger*' that can be found at Amazon and Maplins for about £5 GBP .

Hope this helps:thumb:

p.s. information kindly passed on by the oracle Dave KG :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

Still taking orders on this?


----------



## detailersdomain

yup this is still going on.


----------



## dumbuck

Order Placed.

Transaction ID # 0D0656480C278071D

Thanks

Davy


----------



## detailersdomain

davy,

got it.


----------



## tonyflow

How quick is delivery - as I am off to Oz in 2 weeks, so dont want to order for it to be non delivered - if it came before then, then cool beans....


----------



## detailersdomain

tony,

we should ship within 24-48 hours.


----------



## FitzyJ

Is paypal payment for 'goods', or do you want it as 'gift'?

James


----------



## detailersdomain

yes they are please use goods.


----------



## FitzyJ

Payment sent.

Unique Transaction ID #74316714FP055333G

Thanks


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks believe it or not we are waiting for the USPS flat rate boxes from USPS.

we went to 5 USPS depots to get them and they were all out...

we will try a few more today to see if we get anything.


----------



## detailersdomain

This is now on hold as we have found out that the rate isn't as low as it is, everything that has been paid for will ship.

Until the shipments start to get over there and everything is good we will continue again.

So anyone that received theirs please let us know.

Thanks!


----------



## Dipesh

I was just going to pay! Keep us posted pls.


----------



## detailersdomain

I will once the first few customers receive them I will feel a bit more confident about shipping.

Basically the Small Flat Rate Box can fit a paper back book a couple dvd's (its too small for the brinkmann), we shipped it in a flat rate box (std) and didn't realize this till today.


----------



## Elliott19864

When shall we expect them then Phil? The ones that had been shipped out that is.


----------



## Waxamomo

I'm still waiting for mine? I sent payment on April 15th.


----------



## nessy

no sign of mine yet either,ordered 16th april


----------



## detailersdomain

yeah we ship them all out and I have no idea what in the world USPS is doing, we will have to call them up.

In the worst case scenario I may need a point person over there to ship them out for me.

In the long run we will probably be at a big time loss if they some how got lost or misplaced by USPS.

Sorry again for this. But if anyone gets theirs by USPS please chime in so we no it didn't go into a black hole.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

I have not recieved mine yet mate. If you want to send them all to me i will quite hapily organise sending them onto everyone else


----------



## detailersdomain

Unfortunately I'm trying to figure out where the rest of them are we shipped out 30 of them already and no one has received them.

Send me a pm Ultimate Shine.


----------



## FitzyJ

I recieved an email from USPS that the light had been shipped. They gave me a tracking number so when I get home I'll see where abouts it is.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

*MY ONE HAS JUST ARRIVED!*

I checked on the web site today and it said that there was no record of shipping so i would say don't go by the web site


----------



## Waxamomo

Ultimate Shine said:


> *MY ONE HAS JUST ARRIVED!*
> 
> I checked on the web site today and it said that there was no record of shipping so i would say don't go by the web site


Just rub it in why don't you :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## detailersdomain

holy crap it finally go there! that's great news jeez that's 10 business days!!!!!!

jeez that's long but I guess that's the only way I can get it to you all that cheap.

thanks for the update at least now I know they didn't go to a black hole, I don't exactly like shipping with USPS because of that reason.

thanks keep me posted as you guys get them in thanks!


----------



## dazzlers82

received mine as well yesterday just could not get on her to say thanks :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

that's awesome!


----------



## nessy

received mine this morning cheers phil:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

awesome keep the update coming.


----------



## Elliott19864

Damn you all :lol:


----------



## glyn waxmaster

Got mine through, spot on service. Nice to have a spare just in case


----------



## detailersdomain

awesome keep confirming.

btw more coming in next week.


----------



## ArcticVXR

Phil just sent you an email re one of these :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

got it.


----------



## ArcticVXR

Payment sent Phil :thumb:

(Unique Transaction ID #0W658141V0214270W)


----------



## Elliott19864

I have 2 parcels waiting for me at the post office. I am hoping one is my brinkman.

I will let you no tomorrow Phil.


----------



## detailersdomain

got it.


----------



## detailersdomain

cupra, please let me know I hope so too!


----------



## Symac

Can I order one of these from you? They seem to be getting here and that is a great price.


----------



## detailersdomain

you can but I think I would rather you send the funds next week when we get them in stock.

we are moving offices and I just don't want to feel like you are waiting too long.


----------



## Dipesh

give us a shout when i can order pls!

Thanks, 

Dipesh


----------



## detailersdomain

of course I'm going to say middle of next week.


----------



## Elliott19864

Received mine today Phil. Thanks.


----------



## detailersdomain

that's great keep the confirmations coming.


----------



## Mr Face

*arrived safe and sound & on charge already*

Hi Phil,

A quick heads up to let you know the Brinky arrived safe and sound a little earlier today.

Many thanks indeed :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

that's great we should have more next week.


----------



## SPECKY

Think i'll have one !!!!


----------



## detailersdomain

sure thing.


----------



## SPECKY

When are you taking orders for next lot ????


----------



## detailersdomain

we can start taking the paypal payments again.

we should be able to ship on Tuesday.

send payment to paypal acct: [email protected]

total $40.95 USD


----------



## POOBUG

payment sent,

Unique Transaction ID #2YK974467V504991L

thanks, Chris


----------



## Waxamomo

Mine arrived today thank-you very very much.

Absolutely made up with it, i'm actually tempted to get a spare :thumb:


----------



## SPECKY

Hi Phil. Just ordered mine and sent you paypal
You have funds !

Thanks 
Andy:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

very cool thanks for the update, got many of the orders.


----------



## M4D YN

Alty17 said:


> Mine arrived today thank-you very very much.
> 
> Absolutely made up with it, i'm actually tempted to get a spare :thumb:


i have one from a fellow member on here that done a GB and it made me think hard about a spare,i like them a lot :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

Received mine today, many Thanx


----------



## Elliott19864

Phil, what charger do you reccomend? Just the other one is 110v, would a 240v mess things up?

Or could a travel adaptor work?


----------



## detailersdomain

I believe most are using the travel charger.


----------



## Waxamomo

Nip into Maplins, they will have a charger to suit :thumb:

Take the Brinkmann with you though.


----------



## charlie53

Are these still available?


----------



## detailersdomain

yes they are we have them in stock now.


----------



## charlie53

detailersdomain said:


> yes they are we have them in stock now.


Thanks for the quick reply. What's a likely delivery estimate if I were to order one today?


----------



## detailersdomain

what's been typically have been 12-17 days including weekends.


----------



## charlie53

Payment sent - Transaction ID: 2CB472639S765102E


----------



## goneawol

Hi Phil,

Brinkmann delivered this morning.

Many thanks, excellent service :thumb:

Dave


----------



## FitzyJ

Recieved mine this morning.

Top service :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

that's great news goneawol!


----------



## detailersdomain

that's great fitzyj.

we have more stock so anyone who still wants them can send paypal payment to us.


----------



## Dipesh

Will send you a paypal tonight


----------



## Mr Face

Hi Phil, 

As you know mine has arrived:thumb: 

Interested to know if anyone else in the UK has received thiers opened ?


----------



## detailersdomain

really yours was opened?

please send the paypal we will ship this week. :thumb:


----------



## DJStevieD

Hey just too let you no i got mine today. Everything working fine and the box was still sealed.

Thanks


----------



## Mr Face

detailersdomain said:


> really yours was opened?
> 
> please send the paypal we will ship this week. :thumb:


Hi Phil, yes the seal was broken and the hard plastic the Brinkmann was cased in was cut open all down one side. If it left you intact this might explain why the other uber polishing pad ordered didnt find its way to its 
new home.

I have tried again to contact Brinkmann, initially by phone, but got totally lost in there retrun call procedure as it only recognises local (US) ten digit numbers so have emailed a second time in an attempt to order some spare bulbs.

Will KYU:thumb: incase I get no further joy.

Mike S:wave:


----------



## Dipesh

Payment Send Ref: Unique Transaction ID #04450220C2075131H


----------



## dumbuck

Recieved mine today.:thumb:

Thanks Phil


----------



## Symac

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #86X946299A259304X)

Looking Forward To Getting It
Many Thanks For Sorting Out This Offer :thumb:


----------



## paul2505

Mine arrived today. Many thanks.


----------



## detailersdomain

that's great!


----------



## ArcticVXR

Just had an email saying mine was shipped today...........ooooh the excitement LOL :thumb:


----------



## fulley

Got mine today! Thanks


----------



## SPECKY

fulley said:


> Got mine today! Thanks


When did you order yours dude ????


----------



## detailersdomain

its been a bit crazy with the move.

a few of them finally shipped, we got our shipment in this early this week.

USPS hasn't even come by yet we have to bring them all to the depot.


----------



## NeilG40

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #93M96698U1626425X)

Many thanks


----------



## detailersdomain

got it thanks!


----------



## goneawol

Mr Face said:


> Hi Phil, yes the seal was broken and the hard plastic the Brinkmann was cased in was cut open all down one side. If it left you intact this might explain why the other uber polishing pad ordered didnt find its way to its
> new home.
> 
> *I have tried again to contact Brinkmann, initially by phone, but got totally lost in there retrun call procedure as it only recognises local (US) ten digit numbers so have emailed a second time in an attempt to order some spare bulbs. *
> 
> Will KYU:thumb: incase I get no further joy.
> 
> Mike S:wave:


Mike, did you get a reply from Brinkmann?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## deathlok

detailersdomain said:


> yes we can ship to Greece at the same rate so please paypal me at [email protected]
> 
> $40.95 to Greece


payment sent

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #628258682E0955415)


----------



## detailersdomain

Thanks!


----------



## detailersdomain

Members due to unfortunately circumstances we have to raise the price to $59.95 to do this correctly.

We moved to a new location and they bounced back the last 6 shipments telling us that we were shipping it in the wrong packaging material.

The new price is now $59.95 each.

If you are interested please send payment to paypal acct [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## charlie53

What happens to those who have recently ordered?


----------



## ArcticVXR

Phil do you know who's have been bounced back????


----------



## detailersdomain

they will get it one way or another even if we lose money.

there might be a slight delay instead of the 20 plus days its taking it might take 21 or so lol!!!! just kidding.

at least the new way will be much much faster.

USPS /Fedex/UPS are all quoting about the same...

If your ordered before today you will get yours at the old price. (May 10, 2009)


----------



## detailersdomain

thevaleter said:


> Phil do you know who's have been bounced back????


anyone who ordered in the last 7-10 days.

it will go out tomorrow though.


----------



## ArcticVXR

Aaaaaah cool I ordered mine on 29th April so think mine has already gone? I did get an email from UPS saying it was despatched on 5th May????


----------



## detailersdomain

its' usps not ups if it was ups or fedex it wouldn't take 10-20 days for delivery


----------



## detailersdomain

Shipped within the last 48 hours.

David Black 
-----
Charlie Yeates 
----
Evaggelos Filippou 
----
Neil Bennett 
-----
J Boyer Photography


----------



## deathlok

detailersdomain said:


> Shipped within the last 48 hours.
> ---
> Evaggelos Filippou


THX!!!


----------



## detailersdomain

great let's hope they don't come back again.


----------



## ArcticVXR

detailersdomain said:


> its' usps not ups if it was ups or fedex it wouldn't take 10-20 days for delivery


Sorry that's who I meant , so should I be expecting mine any day then Phil based on the time mine was sent?


----------



## R77 CDM

mines arrived in very good time. top notch service!!


----------



## detailersdomain

sure thing guys.

I would hope that yours will get there soon.


----------



## Symac

Hi Phil

Can you confirm mine has been sent as i can't track it online!

Thanx


----------



## detailersdomain

it has been shipped it never shows tracking as we have found out over the past 40 shipments , I don't believe it even show that it has been delivered till a later date.


----------



## ArcticVXR

Can you confirm mine has been shipped Steve? Paid back end of April???

Tracking number doesn't show anything


----------



## detailersdomain

Steve , it shipped for sure, I don't know why but USPS tracking system is horrible.
From what I gather from all the confirmed deliveries the tracking number didn't complete till days later.

Right now we have no lights on back order or pending shipment, It has taken up to 4 weeks.


----------



## ArcticVXR

detailersdomain said:


> Steve , it shipped for sure, I don't know why but USPS tracking system is horrible.
> From what I gather from all the confirmed deliveries the tracking number didn't complete till days later.
> 
> Right now we have no lights on back order or pending shipment, It has taken up to 4 weeks.


Cheers Phil

PS. Don't know who the hell Steve is :lol:


----------



## detailersdomain

thought that was you..


----------



## POOBUG

Got mine this morning, 

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## detailersdomain

that's great! thanks for your confirmation.

I'm sure there will be more seems like this batch shipment is getting there now.


----------



## SPECKY

Mine arrived safe and sound this morning. It would only work on one light when i first switched it on but seem ok now. 

Thanks very much. Excellent service !!!!

Specks.


----------



## detailersdomain

awesome enjoy!


----------



## Elliott19864

A heads up for the charging side.

I had a travel adaptor lying around and the charger supplied works fine off this


----------



## Symac

Got mine this morning. Many Thanks


----------



## NeilG40

Just picked mine up from the post office.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## ArcticVXR

Mine has arrived too, only one bulb working when I turn it to 'dual' setting 
Moved the bulb around until it came on, is this a common problem???


----------



## Guest

These still avaible?


----------



## detailersdomain

yes they are you can paypal us $59.95 and we can ship it out immediately.


----------



## Guest

Ok, get paid end of month :thumb:


----------



## nudda

R77 CDM said:


> how do you get the $32 shipping? it comes up as $91.15??


Think thats inclusive of the 59.95.


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm lost with the pages and pages here.

What's the deal?


----------



## detailersdomain

The deal is $59.95 shipped.

Paypal me at [email protected]

and make sure your ship to address is on it and Brinkmann DetailingWorld.


----------



## westie

Just Paypaled you
Thanks


----------



## detailersdomain

got it will ship on Monday/Tuesday via FEDEX


----------



## Andy_RX8

Very interested in this mate, it will have the USA plug on it tho rather than the GB 3 pin will it not?

Just so i know if i need to buy an adaptor plug or not.


----------



## detailersdomain

the car charger also comes with it, I believe many have been using that or an adapter.

$59.95 including shipping.


----------



## cheechy

Hi PM sent about new order - cheers


----------



## detailersdomain

got the order and the pm, the brinkmann is packed and a tracking number has been sent to you.

thanks so much for the orders everyone.


----------



## charlie53

Mine has just have arrived  It was also cut open like a few others, I'm in the UK


----------



## detailersdomain

what do you mean cut open, do you have a picture of them.

we don't do anything to them except for ship them out.

LMK

Yes we still have these and they are a regular stock item.


----------



## charlie53

Here you go. This is how it came, all I did was remove this from the cardboard box.


----------



## detailersdomain

that's probably due to fedex or usps beating it up in transit.


----------



## cheechy

Hi - got my today - nice and quick 

Can you tell me if the top bulb is mean to work when the torch isn't fully charged?

The bottom bulb comes on when I set the torch to 2 but when set to 1 I get no light at all?


----------



## detailersdomain

cheechy said:


> Hi - got my today - nice and quick
> 
> Can you tell me if the top bulb is mean to work when the torch isn't fully charged?
> 
> The bottom bulb comes on when I set the torch to 2 but when set to 1 I get no light at all?


wait for the light to fully charge.

then let me know if its working, you might need a new bulb.


----------



## cheechy

I've taken both bulbs out and reinserted and its now working - looks like one possibly came loose in transit.
For information if I ned to replace these in the future do you have the name of the bulbs to hand? It doesn't say anything in the literature that came with the torch.

Its very bright by the way


----------



## detailersdomain

bulbs are a special order item, I believe for 2 bulbs shipped it would be something like 30-40 I did it for someone on this buy but I can't remember.

I'm glad it was just a loose bulb. :thumb:


----------



## deathlok

I just received mine!

thx!


----------



## detailersdomain

that's great good luck with it.


----------



## Guest

you have PM :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

got the payment, we just got another shipment and it will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Got it today :thumb:

It works, both bulbs are fine and packet was sealed.

Faster delivery than some of the traders on here


----------



## detailersdomain

awesome thanks for the feedback, we really do try to ship fast!

fyi we have another shipment and they are good to go.


----------



## tyeness

Hi Phil

How do I go about ordering one, and what's the latest price (including delivery)?

Cheers!
Mat


----------



## detailersdomain

Mat,

the latest is $59.95 shipped.

you can paypal me at [email protected]

make sure you have the shipping info and brinkmann on the title.

thanks,
Phil


----------



## Stallion

detailersdomain said:


> Mat,
> 
> the latest is $59.95 shipped.
> 
> you can paypal me at [email protected]
> 
> make sure you have the shipping info and brinkmann on the title.
> 
> thanks,
> Phil


Can you still get these?


----------



## detailersdomain

we stock these so there is no problem getting them.


----------



## bigup

detailersdomain said:


> Mat,
> 
> the latest is $59.95 shipped.
> 
> you can paypal me at [email protected]
> 
> make sure you have the shipping info and brinkmann on the title.
> 
> thanks,
> Phil


would UK buyers get hit by customs charge?


----------



## detailersdomain

not sure anyone have an answer on this one.

please post.


----------



## divine3779

detailersdomain said:


> that's great good luck with it.


Is this price dollars or pounds????

Regards,

Shaun


----------



## divine3779

Me please..

Divine3779. How do I go about paying for it?


----------



## detailersdomain

the price is in USD.

$59.95 USD

you can paypal me at [email protected]


----------



## kev_vaux

is there any customs charges???


----------



## detailersdomain

not sure has anyone been hit with customs?

i don't believe anyone has but let's see who chimes in.


----------



## desbo

Do you still have these in stock. if so how do i go about paying for one?


----------



## detailersdomain

this is now a stock item.

you can paypal me at [email protected]

$59.95 USD.

Please included your shipping address and brinkmann in the title/subject.


----------



## desbo

Hi Phil have just sent you payment for 1 transaction id #5PP02609t1455052S thanks des


----------



## Elliott19864

Anyone had both bulbs blow one after the other?

I can easily get some new ones but is this a common problem inside the torch?


----------



## jedi-knight83

whats the total cost if i buy 2 and have them shipped together?


----------



## detailersdomain

got it , the light will ship out on Monday.


----------



## detailersdomain

let me see how much it will be to ship two I'll get back to you.


----------



## jedi-knight83

detailersdomain said:


> let me see how much it will be to ship two I'll get back to you.


please PM me as i'll probably miss the reply in the thread


----------



## detailersdomain

total appears to be $118 shipped.


----------



## jedi-knight83

$2 saving for shipping a second item. ?? doesnt sound right to me!


----------



## detailersdomain

can you provide me with your address I will do it again.

but the light is discounted as far as I can go.

its the shipping.

I will not do usps because they suck and we have seen that earlier on in this sale, it took over 20 days for receipt with no reliable tracking info.


----------



## detailersdomain

got my rep on the phone the total for 2 lights will be $110.00 USD


----------



## DuncanMon

I just sent payment for one of these. 

Transaction ID: 2L374989YT756220B

Do we get tracking for the parcel?

Thanks alot


----------



## richie.guy

Payment sent.

Transaction ID: 65S584205F066322V


----------



## detailersdomain

richie,

can you email me your address you have 2 of them listed just wanted to make sure I have the right one.


----------



## richie.guy

detailersdomain said:


> richie,
> 
> can you email me your address you have 2 of them listed just wanted to make sure I have the right one.


Have done.


----------



## detailersdomain

you should have your tracking numbers, in fact everyone should have gotten an email that placed an order this weekend.


----------



## richard_h

I have my number and order on friday and its down for wednesday to be with me. now that is quick ...

Just need to sort out my uk charger...

Any links any one ?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## detailersdomain

Thanks I think most are using the car charger right?


----------



## goneawol

Rich,

From earlier in this thread, courtesy of Mr Face..



Mr Face said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick heads up if anyone asks about charging in the UK
> 
> There are several chargers that can be purchased relatively cheaply in the UK that can take advantage of both UK & US power supplies. One those that works well and is used by many DW pro's & members is the '*Yamaha KPA3 keyboard charger*' that can be found at Amazon and Maplins for about £5 GBP .
> 
> Hope this helps:thumb:
> 
> p.s. information kindly passed on by the oracle Dave KG :thumb:


----------



## richard_h

Yamaha KPA3 keyboard charger
INPUT: 230V AC
OUTPUT: 11.5V - 600mA DC


Does it have to be this one i have a few different adapters that would match the output .. well 12V and 600mA or more with the ends that can be changed

Masterplug ac/dc mains adaptor 1.5v-12v 1200ma max 0.9 at 12V


and the other is
UNIROSS MAINS ADAPTOR 1.5v-12v Regulated Output 
UNI 1200R


----------



## richard_h

Well i have it now and can see it needs a 12v charge so no problem.

just wait till the weekend and then i can have a go ...

Also seen that it likes a 8hour min charge but not over 12hrs .. so timer plug will be in use 


Cheers 

Rich


----------



## richie.guy

Mine arrived today a day early, thanks.


----------



## Andy_RX8

Just sent money for brinkmann, enquired weeks ago but forgot all about it.

Unique Transaction ID #8VJ141408G618433X

Thanks.


----------



## detailersdomain

got it. it will go out today.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Payment sent

Unique Transaction ID #9L363166HL6796157


----------



## mark m.

Payment sent

Transaction ID#93X46092P59591345 comp. with shipping info. Thanks


----------



## detailersdomain

got it guys these will go out tomorrow.

andy I need your postal code.


----------



## clean finish

15. clean finish


----------



## Andy_RX8

detailersdomain said:


> got it guys these will go out tomorrow.
> 
> andy I need your postal code.


Got it this morning, top service.

Thanks again.


----------



## detailersdomain

Andy_RX8 said:


> Got it this morning, top service.
> 
> Thanks again.


that's great news thanks!:thumb:


----------



## mark m.

Phil

Received, thanks. Fantastic service


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks!


----------



## five£wash

hiya, is this still on going?


----------



## detailersdomain

for right now this gb is on hold.


----------



## Tiggs

Typical, just my luck was planning on ordering tomorrow. 



















.


----------



## detailersdomain

we are a go on this one again.


----------



## wedgie

detailersdomain said:


> we are a go on this one again.


Do you want to start a new thread for the "new " group buy mate?


----------



## detailersdomain

2nd Round of the Brinkmann Group Buy


----------



## detailersdomain

this is still going on so if you are interested let me know.


----------



## detailersdomain

Anyone interested in the NEW Brinkmann Tuff Max Dual LED Spotlight!

Take a look click here


----------

